# drug testing newborns



## missdecember

Ok so please don't judge because I don't believe in drug us during pregnancy at all! I quit drinking, smoking, everything when I found out I was pregnant. Unfortunately though I have such severe morning sickness that I can't keep anything down for more than a few minutes and am very small for being 5 months pregnant. The doctor tried giving me medicine but it didn't work so I did research and started using marijuana for my nausea.

It has worked wonderfully but I am afraid that my baby will be taken away from me at birth. I am on medicaid and live in missouri which is not a marijuana friendly state at all! I am so scared. I love my baby and only do this so I can give it the proper nutrition it needs.

I know marijuana can be traced back in the bbys meconium back to 16 weeks and I am currently 18 weeks. Although I am planning to quit a couple months before it is born to assure I am clean, I don't want my baby being taken by cps for testing dirty.

Does anybody know anything about this in missouri????


----------



## la mamita

Edited because other posters have provided better info. Good luck quitting! Have you really done the gauntlet of antiemetic meds to no effect? Zofran, Unisom/B6, Milk Thistle? Pregnancy nausea is the worst...


----------



## LionessMom

if you are single they will test you. quit before 20 weeks. everything i have read or been told say to quit before 20 weeks.


----------



## kittywitty

They tested me and baby without my knowledge or consent at every OB appt (urine test) and postpartum with #4. And I wouldn't even take tylenol during that pregnancy without a doctor note! I certainly didn't do drugs, but it was standard protocol for medicaid patients and then homebirth transfer. It infuriated me. They all came back clean but just kept testing.


----------



## myk

wow, i've never heard of that! i'd quit as soon as you can, just to be safe.


----------



## Climbergirl

Does testing the baby show up if you were around someone who was smoking? If that is the case, then you could say someone was smoking at a house you went to and you left ASAP. Just curious.


----------



## la mamita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Climbergirl*
> 
> Does testing the baby show up if you were around someone who was smoking? If that is the case, then you could say someone was smoking at a house you went to and you left ASAP. Just curious.


once a baby tests positive for drugs, the doctor is mandated to report the parent to CPS--that's who you'll be giving explanations to and, as much as i respect CPS, that is not a battle i would want to be fighting. better to just avoid that situation!


----------



## an_aurora

I live in a marijuana-friendly (or at least MJ-neutral) state and Medicaid mandates a drug test during pregnancy (with the routine labs at 12ish weeks). If mom admits to any current or prior drug use (at any time in your life--for instance if you say "I tried pot once in college 20 years ago" they would still test you) they do a drug screen on mom before or immediately after the birth, and test the baby as well. Testing positive for MJ does not = CPS involvement, but testing positive for anything else does. I had not heard of meconium showing use from 18 weeks--they only test the meconium here if mom and baby's urine tests come back positive.


----------



## LionessMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Climbergirl*
> 
> Does testing the baby show up if you were around someone who was smoking? If that is the case, then you could say someone was smoking at a house you went to and you left ASAP. Just curious.


being around someone who is smoking does not show up. and if she said that then she would def have problems. if baby is positive the best route is to admit to it, give her reason, and lean on the mercy of the court to try and keep the baby. i have known of some mothers who kept their baby but received services and some who lost baby before leaving the hospital. all depends on the worker.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an_aurora*
> 
> I live in a marijuana-friendly (or at least MJ-neutral) state and Medicaid mandates a drug test during pregnancy (with the routine labs at 12ish weeks). If mom admits to any current or prior drug use (at any time in your life--for instance if you say "I tried pot once in college 20 years ago" they would still test you) they do a drug screen on mom before or immediately after the birth, and test the baby as well. Testing positive for MJ does not = CPS involvement, but testing positive for anything else does. I had not heard of meconium showing use from 18 weeks--they only test the meconium here if mom and baby's urine tests come back positive.


in iowa, and i am assuming any not pot friendly state, they go straight for meconium.

they tested my first 2 kids but not my third. the only difference was that i was officially married before the birth of the 3rd. i quit smoking pot before my third baby. but the longest i ever smoked was 20 weeks.

you should quit now and look for other things to medicate with. have you tried ginger tea?


----------



## tzs

whaaaaaa?!?

i had NO idea about this.

they test all people on medicaid? all single mothers? whaaaa?!?

i'm totally asking my OB about this next time.

how did you ever find out about this???


----------



## Buddhamom

It is my understanding that they do drug testing on ALL babies whether single, married, state aid or private insurance in SOME states as routine/law. I found out about this when we were adopting our last baby when we asked if the baby would be tested and we were told by our social worker that is was routine for ALL babies depending what state our baby was coming despite being in an adoption situation. I was actually shocked to find out that I was just tested for STDs without knowing it as routine and HIV as law here. Not that I was worried of the results, it was more of offensive feeling I guess since DH and I have been married for 21+ years and I am 40. But drug testing is fine with me if it is law, but again, more of an offensive reflex due to I don't touch the stuff ever. I personally would get off pf it and talk to maybe a naturopath or look into acupuncture. I found ginger worked wonders for my nausea. Besides, wouldn't meds be free with your insurance as opposed to a lot of out of pocket for MJ? Just think of the money you could be saving to but cute baby things


----------



## PuppyFluffer

The consent form you sign for treatment often says you agree to "testing". It does not specify what testing. Consent to treat forms are very very broad. If you signed a consent form for care, you did consent to drug testing.

Is there any way you can home birth?


----------



## kriket

Possibly in other states, but in Ohio, if they did test me, they never said anything. I smoked until about 30 weeks.

Ask if you are concerned ask your DR. You should trust them to ask these questions 

Why is it "OK" to take zorfan or other pharmas and not pot? I will never understand it.

I call BS on testing all Medicaid-ers or all single mothers. They don't treat people differently if they are on Medicaid or single moms.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> whaaaaaa?!?
> 
> i had NO idea about this.
> 
> they test all people on medicaid? all single mothers? whaaaa?!?
> 
> i'm totally asking my OB about this next time.
> 
> how did you ever find out about this???


----------



## kittywitty

You can call BS all you want but it's common protocol for some areas. And lots of people treat you different being on Medicaid. With my 4th pg, not a single doctor where I lived would take me as an OB patient being on medicaid. I was on a long waiting list and until then had to go to a drug/homeless clinic where at each visit I had to talk to a counselor about all the families who wanted a baby and my "choices"-being a religious group, that meant they wanted me to adopt my baby out even though we were only on medicaid waiting for dh's new work insurance to kick in and I had no desire in adopting out my baby. I used to work in two hospitals, as well, and know for a fact you are treated different-at least by administration-when you have medicaid. You are pushed out earlier, they push against you getting experimental procedures or potentially helpful but expensive procedures. One hospital I worked at would not take me as an OB (with #3) because I was medicaid-I didn't work quite enough hours to be eligible for their insurance. Things may be better over in OH, but here in IL it sucks in a lot of areas if you have medicaid-especially now that the state is so far behind in medicaid payments so many doctors are refusing to take medicaid patients on. For vision here, if you have medicaid you have to wait until the ONE day a month one optometrist within an hour of here takes medicaid patients. It is first come, first serve, taking only 8 people that day where you have to line up and wait for it to open at 8 or 9 (forget which) which pretty much automatically excludes anyone who works or goes to school or doesn't want to wait in the cold. And if you're an adult on medicaid, most dentists will only take you for extractions-I couldn't even get a teeth cleaning when I was pregnant. No dentists will take you.

Here in IL I was tested every pregnancy. One practice I went to (the last before I decided to UC) sent me a note saying they had and would continue to test all medicaid patients-they didn't specify whether medicaid or their practice demanded it. When I transferred from my UC I can almost understand testing *me* for drugs then, but I did not consent to them testing baby-they just went ahead and told me afterward, but we showed no signs of drug use so I was very put off by it.


----------



## LionessMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kriket*
> 
> Possibly in other states, but in Ohio, if they did test me, they never said anything. I smoked until about 30 weeks.
> 
> Ask if you are concerned ask your DR. You should trust them to ask these questions
> 
> Why is it "OK" to take zorfan or other pharmas and not pot? I will never understand it.
> 
> I call BS on testing all Medicaid-ers or all single mothers. They don't treat people differently if they are on Medicaid or single moms.


wow, 30 weeks. i wouldnt go that far. that is not long enough to clear out and it would be in baby's meconium. one doc i talked to said at least 3 mo before birth.

why is pot not ok and potentialy harmful stuff is? i dont know. it is crazy isnt it?

yes they do treat people differently on medicaid. there are a lot of biased doctors out there. also it is assumed that since you are on medicaid you are assumed to be low income and at risk for drug abuse....cause otherwise you could hold a job. that is just how some people think. i get treated differently all the time. not by my regular doctor but by other doctors i get referred to. i have had medicaid for a long time bc i am disabled.


----------



## kriket

I am sad and embarrassed for humanity if they think because you have medicaid you can't hold a job, or whatever other assumptions are made. In my state, DH and I were both working full time jobs and had had been since we were early teens, and still qualified for Medicaid. We weren't offered insurance at our small mom and pop style retail store. There are I believe 8 employees counting the owner. I have had to call around and use the directory to see who was taking new Medicaid patients, but I have never ever once felt I was being pushed in or out of treatment, I have been able to get regular dental care, and normal vision care (all be it, there were only a few frames to choose from, but I need to see, not make a fashion statement) Only while pregnant, DH is never covered, and I am only covered for the pregnancy. Luckily the kiddos are covered 

I know people process MJ differently, but 10 weeks (30w-40w) is lots of time to clean things out. I wasn't baked my entire pregnancy. I had a few puffs almost every evening (when my M/S is at it's worst) I'd didn't test myself during pregnancy, but in my teens, I was clean within a month and I was smoking waaay more then that.

I really think my M/S is killing me now more than with DS because I don't smoke anymore (when would I find time for such luxuries with a needy toddler?







)


----------



## roslyn

In Alabama they drug test all moms, regardless of insurance. Lot's of moms thought that they wouldn't be tested if they went to the more upscale hospitals, but they were tested there as well. If mom tests positive the removal of the child is automatic, no questions asked, though generally we'd try to place the baby with relatives if possible. We tried to change the policy to leave a removal for marijuana up to CPS discretion, but the family court judges raised hell about it, so we had to do it even in those cases. I would suggest that unless you're in a marijuana friendly state that you not smoke while pregnant. Foster care is like a roach motel, easy to get in, but darned hard to get out.


----------



## MamaChef

missdecember,

Why are you planning on stopping a couple month before baby is born? I'd stop smoking NOW. It just isnt worth it to get tested and have to deal with CPS. If you are 18 weeks there is a chance that the THC would be so dilute that even if they tested baby's meconium the levels would be so low that they would come in under the test limit. Even if they were above the levels, it would look better to CPS that they were low and that you and baby tested negative via urine at birth.

Im sorry you are having to deal with this, I also believe that marijuana is way safer and more effective then most of the drugs the docs prescribe for M/S. If you are a medicaid patient it is pretty much guaranteed they will test you. Your OB actually might have already tested you and flagged you without saying anything to you about it. It's a really effed up system.

Good luck to you.


----------



## justrose13

this is very interesting...

to the OP, maybe try posting in this thread: Autumn & Winter Cannabis Mamas and MJ Lovers
they might have some more advice! good luck!

subbing to see if anyone else has more info!


----------



## coyotemist

So I'm a bit ignorant about such matters, having only smoked a few times. But I was under the impression that it cleared out in 30 days? So if mom is clear on a blood or urine test, would they test baby anyway? I was on medicaid in OR (a slightly more friendly state) and did not notice anyone taking my baby's poo somewhere for testing...

As for zofran, I know a lot of mom's who have needed 2 pills a day, and insurance will only cover 6 per month.


----------



## kriket

In general, it depends on the person, how much, how frequently and how long you've smoked. When I was in highschool, I needed to test clean for a job, (which they gave me 30 days notice? so they must not have cared that much) I tested weekly and on the 4th week I was clean. I was partaking a lot in HS, probably about an ounce a month (which is a ton for me, I'm sure more people smoke more)

They can take hair, and pretty much tell what you've done your entire life.

I find it amazing that with real child abuse and real reasons for CPS to be involved, a positive MJ test requires removal of the child. Wouldn't drug counseling and education be more helpful? AND allow the family to stay intact?

I'm in Ohio, which isn't "friendly", but we have a (huge) Meth problem, so maybe things are in a better perspective on what real drugs do to children, pregnant women and families. I was "dirty" most of my pregnancy, and no one said boo. I think I even admitted I smoked pot at my 1st prenatal. I thought there was a patient Dr. confidentiality. Or does MJ constitute child abuse that they have to report.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coyotemist*
> 
> So I'm a bit ignorant about such matters, having only smoked a few times. But I was under the impression that it cleared out in 30 days?


----------



## Blanca78

Possession is decriminalized in Ohio, correct? So maybe less strident testing goes along with that?


----------



## greenmulberry

Goodness I am surprised to hear all of this.

At my first OB appointment I was given a stack of papers about pregnancy and the hospital policies. They had a sheet on why doing drugs/smoking was bad and in bold letters stated that positive drug screens on mothers are NOT reported to anyone, because the hospital wants to work with the mother as a partner to obtain help in the event of a + drug screen. Of course they didn't mention anything about a pos test on the baby.


----------



## coyotemist

This thread is so interesting to me. I have a dear dear friend who has suffered with HG through every pregnancy. She's aborted a couple times because she's so sick she can't get any nourishment in. Every time she is isolated, doctor's just blow her off, insurance won't cover more than 6 or 8 zofran, she can't work so she can't afford to pay for more out of pocket, and zofran doesn't always work. Scopalomine patches do absolutely nothing, she can't keep B6 pills down (although if it happens again I'll see if I can find her some B6 spray, that MIGHT help), she's allergic to phenergan (which can be give as a suppository if you aren't allergic and is really cheap).

There aren't a lot of options for someone with HG, and if MJ might help a bit...

Meth is a whole different monster, it's a murderer and a fink. It ruins families and tears people apart. But I've never seen MJ do more than make one want more MJ (which is a bad path if it goes the wrong way), and keep people calm.

I wish the best for this OP and her baby. I don't normally support drugs at all, but if it helps her and there is little harm to the baby, it might just be worth it.


----------



## Blanca78

That's terrible about your friend. I know Mothering has a pretty extensive article on mj and morning sickness archived somewhere on this site that might be helpful if she gets pregnant again...it's pretty interesting reading. It outrages me that people are tested without their knowledge or even worse, that single parents and Medicare patients are singled out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coyotemist*
> 
> This thread is so interesting to me. I have a dear dear friend who has suffered with HG through every pregnancy. She's aborted a couple times because she's so sick she can't get any nourishment in. Every time she is isolated, doctor's just blow her off, insurance won't cover more than 6 or 8 zofran, she can't work so she can't afford to pay for more out of pocket, and zofran doesn't always work. Scopalomine patches do absolutely nothing, she can't keep B6 pills down (although if it happens again I'll see if I can find her some B6 spray, that MIGHT help), she's allergic to phenergan (which can be give as a suppository if you aren't allergic and is really cheap).
> 
> There aren't a lot of options for someone with HG, and if MJ might help a bit...
> 
> Meth is a whole different monster, it's a murderer and a fink. It ruins families and tears people apart. But I've never seen MJ do more than make one want more MJ (which is a bad path if it goes the wrong way), and keep people calm.
> 
> I wish the best for this OP and her baby. I don't normally support drugs at all, but if it helps her and there is little harm to the baby, it might just be worth it.


----------



## MamaChef

Wanted to add one thing. I was tested without my knowledge even though I specifically asked what tests I would be given because we knew our lab deductible was high and I had just had some panels run a couple weeks before the visit. When I saw that I had to pay 130.00 for a drug screen out of pocket I was quite upset and actually confronted the doctor about it. She said she told me they would be testing for "blood levels". I told her that I specifically clarified that question by saying, you mean.. CBC? What else.. she told me vitamin D specifically.. but not a word about the 5 panel tox screen they would be running. Then, when confronted she said they run one every trimester even if you pass the first one. Likely my lab deductible would have kicked in by then and I wouldnt have even noticed if i wouldnt have picked up on it on my Labs. It was coded as an SAS - that was it.

Anyway, it's bs and I live in WA state where 70% of the people I know smoke pot. If you get your healthcare through some type of big group like multicare you are probably being tested at some point in your pregnancy and it is hidden in the fine print.


----------



## major_mama11

In my state, newborns are drug tested if there are a certain number of "red flags"- including no or late prenatal care, pos test on mom, etc

Where I live, prescription drug abuse is HUGE. MJ, not so much. With MJ use alone, if babe tests pos for only that and nothing else, and mom is honest and admits to use, rather than trying to claim secondhand or something, it is not considered a huge deal. It does mean an automatic social service consult, but in this locale, there has to be a lot more going on than MJ use for kids to be removed, or even for CPS to become involved at all.


----------



## Marissamom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaChef*
> 
> Wanted to add one thing. I was tested without my knowledge even though I specifically asked what tests I would be given because we knew our lab deductible was high and I had just had some panels run a couple weeks before the visit. When I saw that I had to pay 130.00 for a drug screen out of pocket I was quite upset and actually confronted the doctor about it. She said she told me they would be testing for "blood levels". I told her that I specifically clarified that question by saying, you mean.. CBC? What else.. she told me vitamin D specifically.. but not a word about the 5 panel tox screen they would be running. Then, when confronted she said they run one every trimester even if you pass the first one. Likely my lab deductible would have kicked in by then and I wouldnt have even noticed if i wouldnt have picked up on it on my Labs. It was coded as an SAS - that was it.
> 
> Anyway, it's bs and I live in WA state where 70% of the people I know smoke pot. If you get your healthcare through some type of big group like multicare you are probably being tested at some point in your pregnancy and it is hidden in the fine print.


huh, I live in WA too. with DD I didn't see any drug test on my prenatal healthcare records (and I think that the OB I saw would have let me know if they were doing it, but you never know), and I'm a young, unmarried mom. The hospital could have drug tested me, I never saw those records. I know they did STD testing, but they were completely up front about it. policy varies so much between states, but also between counties and practices.


----------



## MamaChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MamaChef*
> 
> Wanted to add one thing. I was tested without my knowledge even though I specifically asked what tests I would be given because we knew our lab deductible was high and I had just had some panels run a couple weeks before the visit. When I saw that I had to pay 130.00 for a drug screen out of pocket I was quite upset and actually confronted the doctor about it. She said she told me they would be testing for "blood levels". I told her that I specifically clarified that question by saying, you mean.. CBC? What else.. she told me vitamin D specifically.. but not a word about the 5 panel tox screen they would be running. Then, when confronted she said they run one every trimester even if you pass the first one. Likely my lab deductible would have kicked in by then and I wouldnt have even noticed if i wouldnt have picked up on it on my Labs. It was coded as an SAS - that was it.
> 
> Anyway, it's bs and I live in WA state where 70% of the people I know smoke pot. If you get your healthcare through some type of big group like multicare you are probably being tested at some point in your pregnancy and it is hidden in the fine print.
> 
> 
> 
> huh, I live in WA too. with DD I didn't see any drug test on my prenatal healthcare records (and I think that the OB I saw would have let me know if they were doing it, but you never know), and I'm a young, unmarried mom. The hospital could have drug tested me, I never saw those records. I know they did STD testing, but they were completely up front about it. policy varies so much between states, but also between counties and practices.
Click to expand...

My first pregnancy I was an homebirth transfer and oddly, they didnt test me or if they did, I didnt get billed for it. It was at the more "upscale" aka expensive hospital in the area. Ive had friends that were transfered to the local general hospital and they did get tested.

Im sure it depends on who your doc is, what hospital, etc. But I guess my point is that until this pregnancy I had no idea that they tested during prenatals. I had kind of chalked up the reports of them testing after transfers as transfer predjudice.

Like I said, I think it is absolute BS when it comes to marijuana. I mean, seriously, I can be on a host of antipsychotics, benzos or other prescription medication and nobody bats an eye. But if a woman uses an herb (and yes, I know it is illegal) then they get a cps visit? When they ran my labs I was 6 weeks pregnant. So if I would have tested positive they would have made sure to test my baby at birth. MJ takes 4 weeks to clear your system so logically, I could have smoked way before I conceived so that result has no bearing on what is in my baby's system.. yet there would have been a red flag. It pisses me off that women have to deal with this... everyone should be informed about it so that they can make informed decisions.

Personally, Ill take morning sickness over a CPS visit. YMMV.


----------



## Lisoula

I am in Ohio, and work in L&D/postpartum, and we basically can test anyone we feel is suspicious.....positive test during pregnancy, hx of abuse of any kind or at any time, "acting" unusual, or my favorite....coming in from "getting some fresh air" smelling like weed  If mom's urine comes back dirty, then we usually test baby's urine, and only meconium in severe cases....like mom's last 5 kids were removed by CPS or something like that.


----------



## Evergreen

I know someone who tested + for MJ at birth. The baby didn't, though, but I think that's because she couldn't get a sample from her. The only reason she was tested to begin with was because her stepmother called the hospital and told them she was using cocaine otherwise they wouldn't have bothered. CPS was called but did not think it was enough to start a case plan. That's my antecdata.


----------



## simplify4balance

I am in NY and smoked with my first pregnancy... because I was addicted and for no other reason. I was concerned about it and talked to my OB. She kinda laughed it off and told me to just stop. Then after the birth they tested meand I was pos. for pot.They urine tested DD and SHE WAS NEGITIVE for pot!I am thinking this means it did not cross the placenta?? CPS was called in. They checked us out,visited our home and then closed the case. The case worked was pretty nonchalant about the whole thing.


----------



## tzs

> Like I said, I think it is absolute BS when it comes to marijuana. I mean, seriously, I can be on a host of antipsychotics, benzos or other prescription medication and nobody bats an eye. But if a woman uses an herb (and yes, I know it is illegal) then they get a cps visit?


i'm with you that calling CPS over MJ seems a little crazy but as a pregnant mama who IS on benzos i hope you are not inferring that people that need similar meds are culpable in any way.

but seriously, i can't wrap my mind around this...how would they even get their hands on a babe's urine or meconium without your knowledge? the hospital i delivered at had a pretty standard room-in policy and you pretty much go your whole stay without your kiddo ever leaving your side. for a kid to get nursary time you'd have to request it. we even had therapy for jaundice and they brought the bili lights into the room.


----------



## Smokering

Wow. This whole thread surprises me. I'm 99% sure DD and I weren't tested when she was born, either by blood, urine or meconium. I've been tested for things I find a bit offensive before - like STDs after having given my sexual history, which can only mean they think I was lying or DH had lied about his past or cheated on me. But marijuana? Nope, and it's not legal here either (although I think it's decriminalised? Maybe? Maybe not. I don't smoke it...).

ETA: No chance you could get permission for medical marijuana use - maybe even in liquid form or something?


----------



## LionessMom

they tested my babies by making me give them the first diaper. they would stalk my room until they heard me changing the baby then take it right away without even waiting for me to wrap it up or anything just "we need that". not even a thank you,

to be honest, i have one charge on my record for pot possession. it happened in 1999. havent smoked since 06. still tested the 07 baby but not the 09 baby. the only one i had after i married dh.


----------



## MamaChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I think it is absolute BS when it comes to marijuana. I mean, seriously, I can be on a host of antipsychotics, benzos or other prescription medication and nobody bats an eye. But if a woman uses an herb (and yes, I know it is illegal) then they get a cps visit?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm with you that calling CPS over MJ seems a little crazy but as a pregnant mama who IS on benzos i hope you are not inferring that people that need similar meds are culpable in any way.
> 
> but seriously, i can't wrap my mind around this...how would they even get their hands on a babe's urine or meconium without your knowledge? the hospital i delivered at had a pretty standard room-in policy and you pretty much go your whole stay without your kiddo ever leaving your side. for a kid to get nursary time you'd have to request it. we even had therapy for jaundice and they brought the bili lights into the room.
Click to expand...

tzs,

Im not inferring anything other then we know that there are interactions or even risks with many drugs that women in pregnancy are on but as long as they are made by a pharma company and the "studies" say the benefits outweigh the risks, docs dont say anything. But bring in study after study on pot in pregnancy to a CPS case worker and I bet they dont give two hoots.


----------



## roslyn

Quote:


> But bring in study after study on pot in pregnancy to a CPS case worker and I bet they dont give two hoots.


That's because your CPS worker can only operate within the confines of the law. If you have beef with the law regarding marijuana and pregnancy, you need to petition your legislature. There are numerous 420 groups out there engaged in this battle. All your CPS worker can do is comply with the statute as written and interpreted by the judges in her county. That's the logical course for anyone who thinks marijuana should be legalized or de-criminalized. Meanwhile, if you don't want CPS in your life, it is best to comply with the law as written until and unless you can get it changed. As for those who say that they plan to smoke for a certain number of weeks in their pregnancy and then stop, I have to wonder what they'll do if the baby comes early? What if, God forbid, something goes wrong with the baby? I've had cases where the baby died and the mom tested positive. More than one wound up facing a judge on charges. Granted, those moms were using other drugs in addition to marijuana, but we live in a society where there is a great deal of hysteria and outright misinformation about pregnancy and various drugs (and all manner of other behaviors.) Personally, I'd rather err on the side of caution, rather than risk losing custody of my baby to the system, and having a judge rule as to whether or not I have the right to get him back.


----------



## mamaki

Wow, I had no idea they drug test in the US. I live in Canada and I've never heard of routine drug testing for pregnant women. Maybe they do it here and I just don't know about it. I'm pretty sure they don't though, I'm pregnant with #3 and I'm pretty sure I've never been tested (not that I take any illegal drugs).

I would think they should tell you that they're going to test you - whatever happened to informed consent?!?!??!


----------



## Evergreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamaki*
> 
> Wow, I had no idea they drug test in the US. I live in Canada and I've never heard of routine drug testing for pregnant women. Maybe they do it here and I just don't know about it. I'm pretty sure they don't though, I'm pregnant with #3 and I'm pretty sure I've never been tested (not that I take any illegal drugs).
> 
> I would think they should tell you that they're going to test you - whatever happened to informed consent?!?!??!


As far as I know I haven't been tested in any of my pregnancies or births including the home-hospital birth transfer (got an itemized bill from the hospital so I saw everything on it) so I don't know if it's considered 'routine' but rather that some practices choose to. But I don't know how much informed consent they give about anything. For instance, I'm looking over my lab bill from my 1st prenatal appointment and there are all sorts of tests on there that they did but didn't tell me they were doing. I would have consented to all of them for the record but I find it irritating that I wasn't specifically asked.


----------



## MamaChef

roslyn,

I completely agree with you re: why chance it.

I do want to point out that even in states that are friendly.. for instance here in WA.. and even if you have a medical marijuana card... CPS still can become involved if it is decided for whatever reason to test your baby at birth. That is why all medical marijuana patients should always get and fill atleast one script for marinol pregnant or not. It doesnt seem right that a woman can still be hassled by CPS even if she has a script. If a woman's doctor prescribed something pharmaceutical the same doesnt happen.

Now, given, atleast here... most of the time if all you test positive for is MJ CPS is unlikely to open up a case.. but they can and in some areas they are way more likely to. It's best when you have children or are pregnant to not chance it.

OP, Im sorry, I know this is not easing your anxiety.. but it's real life and in real life there are sometime repercussions that go way beyond what is fair.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanca78*
> 
> Possession is decriminalized in Ohio, correct? So maybe less strident testing goes along with that?


Nope, it's 100% illegal. I have a girlfriend serving 5 years mandatory minimum for living with a dealer. (thus having more drugs in a house in her name than any sane person should have, and not just pot)


----------



## kriket

I hate this new forum platform.









Long post short, they came every morning and took my son to "see the pediatrician" every morning. I'm not allowing this to happen next time. Thinking back on it, I am bothered by it. But I think I lost more blood than I should have, I was pre-e, delivered at 37w, long pit fueled labor and not very all together after birth. Pretty much a mess and just wasn't trying to fight anyone, he was generally healthy, but there were some concerns about his health and I thought it was in his best interest.

However, after that poor little man was accidentally circed not too long ago, this kids is not leaving my sight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> but seriously, i can't wrap my mind around this...how would they even get their hands on a babe's urine or meconium without your knowledge?


----------



## tzs

oh wow.....this DOES happen. so i asked my OB today about it. i know it's different from state to state but apparently they can test the newborn without consent (mother needs consent) when they have suspicions of drug use or even just something like premature birth, low birthrate, etc.....

wow.

he also said they automatically test you for syphilis without consent even if you were STD tested with your OB.

here's to having an awesomely honest OB but this stuff is crazy!


----------



## fairygirl13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coyotemist*
> 
> So I'm a bit ignorant about such matters, having only smoked a few times. But I was under the impression that it cleared out in 30 days? So if mom is clear on a blood or urine test, would they test baby anyway? I was on medicaid in OR (a slightly more friendly state) and did not notice anyone taking my baby's poo somewhere for testing...
> 
> As for zofran, I know a lot of mom's who have needed 2 pills a day, and insurance will only cover 6 per month.


the average is 28 days, however, 3-90 in a person urine. THC bonds to fat, and stores in it. so some heavy smokers, can even go 90 days, get clean, have some weight loss and test + again. its in your blood form the hit, to aprox 6-36 hours, and on your tong for around 3-12.

why do i know all this?

Hyperemesis with 2 pregnancies, and starting to get it this one. I live in CO. we are even more pot friendly than Cali, and i had private ins with #1, private switched to medicaid #2, medicaid now, but only 5 weeks so havent seen my doc yet. anyway, with #1 i smoked to 30 weeks, and then was hospitalized. i told my ob from the start, and he told me not to stop due to how sick i was and that would only make it worse. with #2, i didnt say much, he didnt ask. i smoked from about 6-12 weeks was put on steroids from still vomiting so much, and got better so i stoped smoking, but the steroids stopped working, and i got sick and was in and out of the hospital from 16-18 weeks and started smoking again. i figured i had a record to show what happened when i stopped, so if it came down to it, i would fight.

i was never tested. if i was, i never knew, and it was never brought up. even with the medicaid baby. i can say i freaked the whole time, and i was even more scared because i won cord blood banking, so i was worried their intensive test would show something, and i would get turned in, but really, i think they dont care in my state.

idk, not smoking now, but if i start getting sick, yes i will. i dont care what others think of me for it, cause my typical pregnancy is: a PICC line, IV fluids around the clock at home, Zofran pump usually on 36-48 mg a day, plus 2 bolus doses, IV reglan, and IV or oral Dramamine. so ya i will take the PLANT thank you!

OP- do what you need to do, but have you even tried Zofran? Medicaid pays for it, 100% and you can get enough to take them around the clock, so that you dont have a chance to get sick at all.


----------



## LionessMom

they never tested me, they just took my babies first diaper.

quit smoking. try other stuff. it isnt worth the risk of having your baby taken away. most of the nation is definitley not friendly.


----------



## coyotemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fairygirl13*
> cause my typical pregnancy is: a PICC line, IV fluids around the clock at home, Zofran pump usually on 36-48 mg a day, plus 2 bolus doses, IV reglan, and IV or oral Dramamine. so ya i will take the PLANT thank you!


That was never offered to my friend. I watched her get stick thin, never be able to hardly cross a room she was so weak, retch constantly 24-7, and the doc's just kept pooh-poohing. She carried him to overdue, though. I WISH this had been offered.


----------



## javilu

I am so frustrated by doctors and others who dismiss hyperemesis. With my son, I was puking early on until past 21 weeks and only gained 9 net pounds by the time he was born. This time around, I've managed to get a prescription for generic zofran, but only have enough pills to take 2-3 tablets a day, which keeps me from vomiting, but the nausea is still *severe* and all day long. Why are they rationing it out so?

I completely understand why people turn to these "alternative" solutions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coyotemist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fairygirl13*
> cause my typical pregnancy is: a PICC line, IV fluids around the clock at home, Zofran pump usually on 36-48 mg a day, plus 2 bolus doses, IV reglan, and IV or oral Dramamine. so ya i will take the PLANT thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> That was never offered to my friend. I watched her get stick thin, never be able to hardly cross a room she was so weak, retch constantly 24-7, and the doc's just kept pooh-poohing. She carried him to overdue, though. I WISH this had been offered.
Click to expand...


----------



## penstamon

I found this link regarding WA state's drug testing policies and laws. Essentially there is no law mandating testing and a woman always has the right to refuse EXCEPT in the case of the infant. They can test a newborn without your consent if certain risk factors are present and detected by the medical staff. I was curious and checked my own prenatal records but could not find any suspicious tests in either pregnancy. Not that they aren't there, hidden from me







. On the other hand, a friend of mine who was an L & D nurse in Kansas said drug testing was mandatory for mamas and babies.

I agree that even considering MJ as a harmful drug that could endanger your babe is ridiculous and it should be a criminal offense if you take away a babe for MJ use. Meth? Coke? Sure. But many pharma drugs have KNOWN harmful side effects to your baby and are still prescribed because dr's believe that the positive outweighs the negative. OP, while I believe that you should be able to use MJ if it is providing a benefit (and outweighing any risk), I agree with others that the battle with CPS would not be worth it.

ETA: my midwives at DS's birth mentioned MJ to help calm me during labor


----------



## Blanca78

Wow, that is really too bad about your friend. It is decriminalized for possession of up to 100 grams, at least according to NORML ($150 fine and no criminal record: http://norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4557), but yeah, I can see how having a baby test positive would be seen as a different legal circumstance and don't know what would happen then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kriket*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blanca78*
> 
> Possession is decriminalized in Ohio, correct? So maybe less strident testing goes along with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's 100% illegal. I have a girlfriend serving 5 years mandatory minimum for living with a dealer. (thus having more drugs in a house in her name than any sane person should have, and not just pot)
Click to expand...


----------



## NolliesMama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> he also said they automatically test you for syphilis without consent even if you were STD tested with your OB.
> 
> here's to having an awesomely honest OB but this stuff is crazy!


Yes they do!! I got a bill seperete form the hospital for a syphilis test. I was kinda pised. I never agreed to it or even knew they were doing it.


----------



## tzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NolliesMama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> he also said they automatically test you for syphilis without consent even if you were STD tested with your OB.
> 
> here's to having an awesomely honest OB but this stuff is crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do!! I got a bill seperete form the hospital for a syphilis test. I was kinda pised. I never agreed to it or even knew they were doing it.
Click to expand...

yep....he said it completely pisses him off. i think b/c of the billing and his patients thinking that the OB ordered the testing.


----------



## PuppyFluffer

I think some of you are confusing giving permission (with a signed consentn form) with INFORMED consent. When you consent to "testing", they are not required to inform you of all the tests they are doing. And if they mention that they are looking at your iron levels, that does not mean that they are looking at ONLY your iron levels.

I think that many people think that something is mandatory just because it is routinely done.


----------



## gardenofsimple

I was tested often during my first pregnancy. I didn't know I was pregnant until 3 months though - and I openly admitted to the doctor I hadn't been clean before then. Also I was 18. And on medicaid. I wasn't offended by the testing or anything though. I was more worried I did some sort of damage drinking and smoking before I knew.

Anyway - I went to my first Phish concert as a birthday present when I was 9 months pregnant, and I remember being concerned about being around smoke and it showing up on my tests. My doctor was apparently also a fan! It was an outdoor show and she said not to worry, I don't know if that meant that if it showed up it would be so trace it wasn't a big deal, or if the likelihood of it showing up was too small.

I know some women don't have any worries about smoking during pregnancy. To me it just wasn't worth the risk IF anything did happen or if it showed up in my tests.

I don't know what kind of stuff your doctor can recommend for you, but there's got to be something legal that you don't have to worry about. Especially if they are concerned with your weight gain.


----------



## noahs.mom06

I live in CO too, and I am pretty positive my son (I was single when I had him) was never tested. I changed every diaper and they never took one away that I noticed. Still, I would stop if I was you and figure out an alternative... Zofran has worked wonders for me, as has eating a TON of protein, especially right before bed and first thing in the morning. I feel so bad for anyone who has trouble getting Zofran, or getting enough of it... My insurance copay for THIRTY pills was $3, and I have 3 refills!


----------



## starrlamia

i do know people who have smoked MJ during pregnancy with no adverse effects, not that I would recommend it.

However for excessive morning sickness (hypermesis gravidarum) i recommend this site:

http://www.helpher.org/


----------



## farm2010

Does anyone know whether Illinois hospitals regularly drug test babies or moms? I have had hyperemesis and while the Zofran helps decrease my vomiting to a couple times a day, I still had a lot of trouble eating and drinking without a couple puffs a day of MJ. Often I could not swallow food or drink without gagging and even throwing up. At the rate I was losing weight, I would have had to have a PICC line, NG tube, and massive IV doses of Zofran. After doing a little research, I am more worried about the effects of the weight loss, dehydration, and round-the-clock Zofran than the MJ. (Not to mention the Zofran is costing me over $300 a month!) But I am concerned about CPS getting involved. I am early enough in my PG that I could still quit and have it not show up in meconium, but if I continue to have problems with nausea, well, again, it's more the Zofran and malnutrition/dehydration I worry about. I am also worried about the Dr's testing me...although I had my first-visit labwork done and obtained a copy of my results. There was no indication of a drug test. I worry, though because as a nursing student I worked a day in my dr's partner's office, and she told her nurse to drug test someone's urine and not to tell them she was doing it. I am married, have private insurance, and am a little older, having my first kid, though, so hopefully I don't fit their typical profile of a smoker. I am grateful for any info anyone has on this in Illinois! I am really worried about it!


----------



## cameragirl

I got totally blown off by my OB when I was pregnant and had HG. I lost 20 lbs my first trimester, and nothing over the counter helped. They finally wrote a script for Reglan, and it did nothing. Because I could keep down a small amount of food and water at night, they would not provide an iv of fluids and vitamins. I was SO sick and weak. I'd pass out by 6 PM every night and wake up barfing again. During my shift at work, I'd have 6-8 attacks where all I could do was vomit or dry heave. Sometimes I'd be dry heaving for a half hour straight. Finally I BEGGED for something else, and they kept telling me that there was another drug, but that my insurance wouldn't cover it. (Jerk didn't even bother checking before saying that.) I got a script for it, and it was covered. I had a high copay, but it sounds like the price has gone down some.

I can't believe how doctors think it is okay to blow off HG patients like they do. The constant dehydration and lack of protein just makes the vomiting worse, and it is a vicious cycle. I had a recommendation for cannabis that go round, but I was too terrified of testing positive to use it. This time I have used it a few times when it has gotten bad. I don't believe CA automatically tests, but they will if they have any reason to believe you are using. Toxicology was clearly stated on the lab form I had for my 8 week appointment, but my OB didn't select that option.

For those of you suffering, please make a fuss about it. They often won't treat you until you become the squeaky wheel. If you can't advocate for yourself, sign off to allow your spouse, partner, parent, etc. talk to the doctor about your medical records. I was at that point when I was pregnant with DD. Also, check out http://www.helpher.org/ for information and support for HG.


----------



## erigeron

Kind of off-topic, but from my grandmother's stories it sounds like she had HG when pregnant with my aunt in 1956... she was vomiting constantly, couldn't keep anything down, losing weight. Her doctor blew her off too, and when she asked if she should take vitamins (which apparently weren't standard back then), he said that she should get enough vitamins from her food. Her response: "WHAT food?" Nice to know docs have a long proud history of being stupid about it.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos

This is insane. I'm in CA and during my hospital births not once was blood or urine taken from me. Baby was left alone and we did cloth diapers which we washed ourselves so I know no one got his poop. I had no idea this type of thing even happened.


----------



## dollyanna

Now that I think back on it, they did take my DD's first dirty diaper... and I didn't give them any reasons to suspect drug use. I don't smoke or use drugs, but now I feel like my privacy was violated & I'm going to be pissed about it when I give birth this time now that I know what it's about. I'm all for protecting kids from getting sent home with a drug addict, but to test babies without any reason makes no sense. Especially offensive that they single out Medicaid patients and single moms. I wonder what the ACLU has to say about this.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep

I have to say that although I am not anti-pot if it truly helps a pregnant woman nourish her child and well....survive the pregnancy, but inhaling smoke of ANY sort (incense, wood stove, fireplace, cigarette) releases carcinogens such as benzene into your bloodstream. MJ is NOT just THC, it is also an organic burning matter the smoldering byproducts of which enter your lungs and your baby's bloodstream. For example, MJ smoke contains 20 times more ammonia and 3-5 times more hydrogen cyanide, nitric oxide and certain aromatic amines than cig smoke. I don't want to choose sides between pharma and nature, although I always lean towards nature, but I get slightly annoyed when MJ users claim that there are NO negative effects. Now baking it into food.......that's another story.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaChef*
> 
> tzs,
> 
> Im not inferring anything other then we know that there are interactions or even risks with many drugs that women in pregnancy are on but as long as they are made by a pharma company and the "studies" say the benefits outweigh the risks, docs dont say anything. But bring in study after study on pot in pregnancy to a CPS case worker and I bet they dont give two hoots.


----------



## cameragirl

There are plenty of ways to get it into your system aside from smoking. Vaporizing is about 99% cleaner based on studies conducted, you can eat it (if you can keep food down), topical ointments work on muscle pain, and tinctures made from glycerine or alcohol work great. (Although now isn't a time for alcohol.)


----------



## Tristis

I had questions about this as well. But after reading this thread, the majority of those questions were answered. Thanks everyone!


----------



## newmama84

does anyone know about the policy for women on medicaid in nj? I stopped smoking but it was past 20 wks and im terrfied they will test and take my baby...i didnt know i was pregnant for the longest time...i still fit in my size 3 jeans now and im 6+mths, although the doctor says my size is perfectly fine...


----------



## MeAndVee

I did not know they did all this! How horrible. Guilty until proven innocent I guess. Sorry I don't know anything about any drugs. Just hear to voice my irritation.


----------



## Daenerys

I live in Ky & I am really worried about loosing my kid if MJ comes up during a drug test. I have a birth defect called uterine didelphys that can cause all kinds of complications during pregnancy (not to mention i'm almost 30 & this is my 1st). I started smoking again because my MS was so bad i was loosing weight & dehydrated all the time, i've suffered from MS throughout the whole pregnancy. At every OB appointment after i started again my doc raved over how surprised she was at how much my blood work improved & my blood pressure went down & my baby was starting to gain weight normally. She even took me out of the 'high risk' category. I quit twice & both times my blood pressure shot up & i stopped gaining weight & the doc became concerned that i may have a miscarriage or pre term labor . When i've stopped smoking in the past i've never had any negative side effects (never been a habitual user); but it seems like all the complications only showed up when i stopped. I was told for 7 years that because of my condition, i would likely never be able to carry a child full term, now i'm 38 weeks & my child is doing exceptionally well. I understand that measures have to be taken to protect children & that there are an unfortunate number of women who do not put their children's interests before their own; but unless there is a clear reason, it's a little insulting that a mother isn't trusted to know what is best for their own child.


----------



## Jackie Means

She clearly said she isnt' stopping because it helps her with her naseua!!!


----------



## JudiAU

In our states, drug testing as well as STD/HIV is mandatory. Positive drug use = automatic removal at birth. Some use is legal in the state but not during pregnancy.


----------



## franjapany

WOW...!!! I mean - seriously: WOW!!! I had absolutely.no.idea! very interesting read. I live in germany and I am quite sure things are a little different over here. I don'T know about hospitals (though I am curious now, will have to find out) but my dd was born at home and I never went to any prenatals. the only ckecks I did were at home with my MW and then all I did was pee on a paper and compare the rainbow with the one on the box LOL. Noone has ever had a chance to take my babies diaper, poke her for blood or anything else. Our first BWV was actually a visit by the doctor who came to our house a couple of days after she was born.

I am just stunned! this is so intrusive and just... big brother at his best I guess.


----------



## anne48503

OK this is what you have to do. I have done this and know it works. First DO NOT SIGN THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE. If you do not sign they cannot test anything on the baby. If birth certificates were mandatory they would be assigned to you. When you sign a birth certificate you are registering your baby to the state to hold in 'trust' as owner of your baby. You voluntarily give up your baby with your signature.
2. Do not let the hospital have the babies meconium.
3. Know this: *thc is found over 7 mos. in the meconium*. [/B]No positive test proves ANYTHING to the court because THEY KNOW THIS. So refuse drug test AND do not admit yourself into a drug addicts class. These are the 2 things that they demand you to do but you do not have to do it. They will haul you into court but the court will be dismissed because they have no evidence; and that is because you did not provide it to them. DON"T incriminate yourself, cooperating with CPS is the WORST THING YOU CAN DO FOR YOU OR YOUR CHILD. They are a cancer to this world and to families.
4. You do NOT have to cooperate with CPS. They are under obligation to investigate 'if' there has been any sign of abuse or neglect to the child. You do not have to 'incriminate yourself. Do not allow for an interrogation of any minor children or let them into your home. If they want to see your child to stop them from saying you would not let them see the child. Have them come to your home, have the children stand near a window to let the worker know that the boy/girl is ok.
5. Get the child looked at by its dr. asap. and have it with you at court.
6. Do not be afraid to go to court asap because the sooner they get mad at you and do an 'emergency petition to remove for not cooperating' the sooner this can be over. I told them to get a warrant if they wanted back into my home. DID NOT SIGN A THING, and they were pissed. However my case was dismissed their very first appearance at court.
7. The only thing I did 'wrong' is sign the birth certificate allowing them to have jurisdiction at all.
8. If you are further in the proceedings and you have done everything wrong and they have lied so much they took possession of your kids, it will be harder but contact me. [email protected]


----------



## anne48503

Just do not sign the birth certificate giving them jurisdiction and you will be in charge over your child not any state


----------



## rnra

This resurrected thread is nearly seven months old.

However, I wanted to put in a few replies to the prior poster.

In many (perhaps most) states they can conduct drug testing at any time if your baby shows signs of withdrawal or there are other reasons to suspect drug abuse. This has nothing to do with you refusing to sign the birth certificate. In the hospital, there's no one that would look to see if you signed the birth certificate before doing a drug test because those two things are not correlated. CPS has the responsibility to investigate any concerns related to the well-being of children--all children. It doesn't matter to them if you signed the birth certificate, if the child is an illegal immigrant, or if the child was born unassisted and never had a birth certificate filled. If it's a child and there's significant worry about that child's well-being, CPS can investigate.


----------



## curiosmomma

I had horrible morning sickness for the first 6 months of my second pregnancy. I tried all of the prescriptions and nothing worked. I found that sipping mj tea worked the best.


----------



## curiosmomma

which states?


----------



## curiosmomma

I am in the third trimester of my second pregnancy. My first pregnancy was with private insurance and i dont think that i was ever drug tested. This time I have AR medicaid and everyone is telling me that I will be drug tested when I give birth simply because I am a medicaid patient (took 5 months to be approved). I started prenatal care as soon as I found out I was pregnant (3 months). I had such severe morning sickness, my mom (naturalist and a retired MW) told me to get the Rx's for it and it did not work. I have been drinking mj tea and have just obtained my pre pregnancy weight at 36 weeks. The Dr. told me to keep doing what i was doing when I started to gain weight without asking any questions. I have been trying to figure out the laws for AR with the testing, does anyone know?


----------



## callmemom1

I was wondering if anybody new how they tested newborns ? I quit smoking at 28 weeks. Am I clear of cps? I live in nv


----------



## momma of 4boys

I have taken hydrocodone My whole pregnancy I am cutting myself down and quitting due to the doctor stopped giving them to me a few months back when we found out i was pregnant. I tried to quit tryed to stop then but the cold weather made it impossible so i was very bad anddtook my husbands instead and I do not want to loose my daughter. If I quit at right about six months will it show on the test and if so will it matter since it will be 3months since I've taken anything. I think it's horrible that crack heads and drunK's. Can keep there children and completely ruin there lives but people like me who need there medication have to worry about loosing there baby if they do take it. What a system. They should concentrate more on the real druggie and people who beat there kids anddleavee me alone. Anyways any advice would be appreciated I've heard Nebraska tests every baby.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

momma of 4boys said:


> I have taken hydrocodone My whole pregnancy I am cutting myself down and quitting due to the doctor stopped giving them to me a few months back when we found out i was pregnant. I tried to quit tryed to stop then but the cold weather made it impossible so i was very bad anddtook my husbands instead and I do not want to loose my daughter. If I quit at right about six months will it show on the test and if so will it matter since it will be 3months since I've taken anything. I think it's horrible that crack heads and drunK's. Can keep there children and completely ruin there lives but people like me who need there medication have to worry about loosing there baby if they do take it. What a system. They should concentrate more on the real druggie and people who beat there kids anddleavee me alone. Anyways any advice would be appreciated I've heard Nebraska tests every baby.


I would talk to your doctor if you cant stop without withdrawal symptoms. I think you should be honest so they can help you come off it properly. You may need to be weaned as withdrawal symptoms can also create pain if you have been on the drug long term. If they catch you in doing it in secrecy CPS will be a lot more hostile toward you than if you are consulting a doctor about coming off the medication properly, because you are actively seeking help.


----------

